# Anxious about substitute teaching.



## Uisce_is_Life (12 mo ago)

Hi Everyone, I'm 38-year-old male who made the decision to change careers into teaching children in primary school. There is a subbing crisis in Ireland right now, with lots of work for substitute teachers. I am doing a teaching degree, but I'm so anxious about going into sub in classes. I have no problem with adults and the staff room. I get on with the other teachers fine.
It is the class that makes me anxious. I sometimes don't know what my thoughts are. I think I'm worried about failing, about not knowing what would the children think of me if I can't remember how to do a maths sum or something. I think im thinking if i fail will that prove im a bad teacher, will that school never want me back. But I am still a student!! I am learning.
The thing is with subbing you can be called in the morning to go in and teach the class for the day. so you will only find out what the children are learning once you go in. But I think the school would like anybody rather than no teacher. there have been occasions when they were unable to get any teacher.

I just need encouragement to get myself to go in and give myself permission to make mistakes as I am still only a student.
I really just need to jump right in now. I've been observing classes for a while and I have already done two placements. I also taught English in China 10 years ago. and I have subbed on a few occasions in the past 2 years and I survived them all! haha. I am well able to do this but just not brave enough to take the leap.
I need to trust myself and go for it.
I was given a guys number last week to call. He looks for substitute teachers. I haven't called him yet. I keep putting it off.


----------



## SWFGF (12 mo ago)

Hi there!

I experience a lot of imposter syndrome and I can't necessarily say that that's what you are feeling, but it seems pretty similar. It sounds like you know what you need to do ("I need to trust myself and go for it") so let this message be your encouragement! I think if you simply just accept that there may be some uncomfortable and awkward moments, but it won't be the end of the world, you'll be okay! Sometimes I find it comforting to tell myself "at [such and such time], it will be over and I will have done it." For example, if I am anxious about something difficult at that work day, I just tell myself "at 5:30, it will be over and I'll be home relaxing." I don't know if that is helpful


----------



## Uisce_is_Life (12 mo ago)

AH thanks FGF.

Your reply is very helpful and you are correct I need to do it and trust myself. and I need to allow myself to make mistakes and have awkward moments, because I'm still only a student anyway. I've done it many times before and I have been ok.

Thanks for the support FGF. It was nice to receive your message.





FGF said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I experience a lot of imposter syndrome and I can't necessarily say that that's what you are feeling, but it seems pretty similar. It sounds like you know what you need to do ("I need to trust myself and go for it") so let this message be your encouragement! I think if you simply just accept that there may be some uncomfortable and awkward moments, but it won't be the end of the world, you'll be okay! Sometimes I find it comforting to tell myself "at [such and such time], it will be over and I will have done it." For example, if I am anxious about something difficult at that work day, I just tell myself "at 5:30, it will be over and I'll be home relaxing." I don't know if that is helpful


----------



## mollychopps22 (9 mo ago)

SWFGF said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I experience a lot of imposter syndrome and I can't necessarily say that that's what you are feeling, but it seems pretty similar. It sounds like you know what you need to do ("I need to trust myself and go for it") so let this message be your encouragement! I think if you simply just accept that there may be some uncomfortable and awkward moments, but it won't be the end of the world, you'll be okay! Sometimes I find it comforting to tell myself "at [such and such time], it will be over and I will have done it." For example, if I am anxious about something difficult at that work day, I just tell myself "at 5:30, it will be over and I'll be home relaxing." I don't know if that is helpful
> I would never want to be a teacher. A thankless job, really. This is a job that will give you a tic. My mother is a teacher and I know what I'm talking about. She is already dreaming of a well-deserved rest. I often used literature review writing service in college, used https://edusson.com/literature-review-writing-service  for this. I don’t understand why write everything yourself when there are such ways. Moreover, teachers in our time will not be able to understand whether the student himself did the work or not. Therefore, as a teacher, you still do not see the result of your work.


Interesting experience you have


----------

